# Ivomec Dosage for Mange



## jboboxer

I was going to buy "Ivomec 1 % Solution - 50 ml" from kvvets.com that's selling for under 40 dollars to treat my dogs mange.

My dog was treated for manage a month or so ago and cleared up and now seems to have a relapse and now it's more of a localized red mange compared to generalized before. 

My last vet was just giving her the ivomec shots every week, so I can't see why I can't do this myself.

I just want to be sure about the dosage I'm giving is correct. The only thing I found online was this article that says for red mange to inject 1/10 cc of Ivomec per 10 lbs once a week
http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_demodecticmange.htm


----------



## Willowy

Call your vet to ask about the dosage. That's not something you really want to guess at.


----------



## cshellenberger

Call your vet, the dog needs to be weighed so the dosage can be figured out.


----------



## jboboxer

I've been having a lot of bad experience with vets lately or I would, but right now I'm still searching for a decent vet. 
I know how much she weighs and I know it's accurate, because I was taking my dog into the vet once a week and weighing her at home first and then at the vet and the weight was exactly the same. So I know my scale is as accurate as the vet.

I was going to give her 1/10 a ML per 10 pounds orally once a week. I've seen many people say they do 1/10 a ml per 10 pounds daily, but that just seems like it's too much.


----------



## AmStaffsMum

If it's demodectic mange...your dog needed treatment for about 3 months...not 1, so that's maybe why it came back. The dosage that I've been given for demodectic mange is 3/10 mL per 11 lbs daily....this is an oral dose. However, if it's sarcoptic mange the dosage is only 2/10mL per 11 lbs twice a week for 1 - 2 months. These two types of mange are different...now, I don't know what breed of dog you have, but some breeds react more strongly to ivermectin than others...if you have a herding dog, or some other breeds, you'd have to cut way back on this dose for it to be safe. Good luck, and be careful.


----------



## jboboxer

AmStaffsMum said:


> If it's demodectic mange...your dog needed treatment for about 3 months...not 1, so that's maybe why it came back. The dosage that I've been given for demodectic mange is 3/10 mL per 11 lbs daily....this is an oral dose. However, if it's sarcoptic mange the dosage is only 2/10mL per 11 lbs twice a week for 1 - 2 months. These two types of mange are different...now, I don't know what breed of dog you have, but some breeds react more strongly to ivermectin than others...if you have a herding dog, or some other breeds, you'd have to cut way back on this dose for it to be safe. Good luck, and be careful.


Thanks for the help/info. It's a demodex mange and it's a boxer and she's been on ivomec shots before and it was about 10 weeks all together, which i do agree I don't think she was on them long enough, but my vet was persistant on trying other things that didn't work.

3/10 ml per 11 pounds seems kind of high doesn't it especially if it's daily? How long did you do this daily? The reason it seems high is that I know for heartworm prevention it's 1/10ml per 10 pounds once a month. Your doing 3 times the strength and doing it daily instead of monthly. I can understand that to treat mange it should be much higher, but that just seems really high.

What I have seen is this or similar dosage recommendation
"Ivermectin daily at 200 to 600 mcg/kg until 3 negative skin scrapes is another option."
petplace.com/dogs/demodicosis-red-mange-in-dogs/page1.aspx

The problem is that it's mcg, which I'm not 100% sure if converting micrograms into millileters is solid. I read somewhere the ivomecrtrin is 1ml per 1mg, but not 100% if this is true. The weight of kg to gram at 2.2 is easy, but I'm not sure if anybody know if the 200 to 600 mcg can be converted into ml or cc

One thing I can't seem to understand is if there's a difference in giving a shot or giving it orally? My old vet was giving her a shot once a week with the dosage I'm not sure about, but it was once a week. Had no side effects and was working great. The beagle unlimited website has this for demodex mange

beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_demodecticmange.htm

"I administer a subcutaneous (under the skin) injection at the back of the neck, consisting of 1/10 cc of Ivomec for cattle per 10 lbs of Beagle body weight. I give one shot every seven days for 3 consecutive doses. Explained differently, that is one shot, wait 7 days, give a second shot, wait 7 more days, and then give a third shot. This is a very effective treatment for both mange mites and ear mites"

What's strange is that it talks about giving a shot once a week as my vet was doing, but then at the end of that paragraph it says
"NOTE: This treatment is a liquid medication that is given orally and attacks the mites from the inside out. "

I'd prefer to give my dog the liquid orally to be honest, so I'm wondering if I can follow this schedule or if daily is required?


----------



## AmStaffsMum

I've never used ivermectin for treatment of demodectic mange, but the dosage I gave you came from a vet....I know that if you use too low of a dosage, it will not be effective for the mange. 1/10 mL/11 lb is actually the intestinal worming dosage....the heartworm dose is much less.

You can also use Revolution to treat it, but I suspect that would be more expensive.

http://www.critturs.com/mange7.html

This site quotes the "The Pill Book Guide to Medication for your Dog and Cat"

and says .27 cc/1 lb daily for 90 days....even higher than the dose I was told.

these are the numbers that I have:

Heartworm dose (monthly): .1 cc/ 100 lb
Intestinal worming dose (monthly): .1cc/11 lb.
Mange dose (daily for 3 months): 3 times worming dose, or .3cc/11 lb or 1 cc/35 lb. or 300 mcg/lb

I use the cattle ivermectin for my dogs for heartworm/intestinal parasites monthly at the .1 cc/11 lb dose regularly...have never had issues with it.


----------



## jboboxer

AmStaffsMum said:


> I've never used ivermectin for treatment of demodectic mange, but the dosage I gave you came from a vet....I know that if you use too low of a dosage, it will not be effective for the mange. 1/10 mL/11 lb is actually the intestinal worming dosage....the heartworm dose is much less.
> 
> You can also use Revolution to treat it, but I suspect that would be more expensive.
> 
> http://www.critturs.com/mange7.html
> 
> This site quotes the "The Pill Book Guide to Medication for your Dog and Cat"
> 
> and says .27 cc/1 lb daily for 90 days....even higher than the dose I was told.
> 
> these are the numbers that I have:
> 
> Heartworm dose (monthly): .1 cc/ 100 lb
> Intestinal worming dose (monthly): .1cc/11 lb.
> Mange dose (daily for 3 months): 3 times worming dose, or .3cc/11 lb or 1 cc/35 lb. or 300 mcg/lb
> 
> I use the cattle ivermectin for my dogs for heartworm/intestinal parasites monthly at the .1 cc/11 lb dose regularly...have never had issues with it.


The link you posted has it in grams, not litters, so it is my understanding that ivomec has 1ml that equals 1mg?

If I have a 33 pound dog and use what dosage your saying that would be .90cc a day. Using .27 per pound means a 33 pound dog would need 8.91cc per day........... I really think my dog would be dead the exact same day. I mean almost 9 mL per day seems insane to me.

I've read never go above even .7CC and that link is recommending 8.91ml?

Here's most of the posts that I read and did a clt+F on the word mange, since there's so much discussion
http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/farmlife/msg0713514016840.html


----------



## Billh

I also found the beagle breeder's advice for demodectic mange on the Internet and was also confused as to whether he was describing 1/10 cc per 10 lbs for oral or injected treatments. If he means injections, that seems small compared to some other recommendations.

I visited a farm store today looking for demodectic mange treatment advice, and I was lucky enough to meet a man working there who has treated many farm animals and dogs with ivermectin, apparently professionally. 

He didn't offer me a specific lbs-to-cc formula, but when I told him I have an almost-grown Golden Retriever mix pup (which happens to be 30 lbs), he recommended 2 cc of ivermectin 1% solution as an injection.

He was specific on that. We had talked a while about demodectic mange, sarcoptic mange and other dog ailments. At one point he had mentioned a 0.5 cc dose, and when I later asked if that for demodectic mange, he said no, a 0.5 dose treats heartworms and sarcoptic, but demodectic mange requires a much higher dose -- 2cc.

So I'm going back tomorrow to get some ivermectin, and to confirm again the 2 cc dose. If he misunderstood and thought I have a full-grown 50-lb dog, 2 cc is too much for my 30-lb pup. But 1-2 cc seems to be in the ballpark.

By the way -- he said that ivermectin and Collies don't mix at all. If anyone is looking for advice on how to treat a Collie, they should definitely avoid home treatments with ivermectin and see a vet instead, if not for treatment then at least for sound advice.


----------



## Billh

Well, I went back to the farm store and now the man says he never actually gave a dog 2 cc of ivermectin, but he gave a pigeon that much and the pigeon wasn't harmed. 

So there ya go.

But he has used ivermectin on dogs and cattle and other animals. He doesn't believe that 2 cc will hurt a 30 pound dog. 

I may go with 1.5 cc.


----------



## jboboxer

The dosage by shot is different than orally. I went to a few vet books and a few posts and read as much as possible.
The shot is once a week, while orally is daily and the dosage is different.

Typical dose is 200-600 mcg/kg by mouth every 24 hours.
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/demodicosis-red-mange-in-dogs/page4.aspx

I am curretnly doing 300 mcg/kg of the 1%, but I didn't start off with that high. So take the dog's weight in pounds and divide it by 2.2 and then mulitple it by 0.3
So a 40 pound dog would get .03 * 40/2.2 = 0.55C

So a 40 pound dog should get at max 0.55C

I ordered the 1% ivomec from amazon, then went to walgreens and they gave me the 1CC syringe (no needle). The first 3 days I gave her 0.1, then next 3 days 0.2, then the next 3 days 0.3.... etc until I got up to 0.5cc

The total time is about 6 weeks, then do it weekly and at 8 weeks you should do a skin scrapping.

I would just read as much as possible before taking any advise on using ivomec, because I have read posts after posts on other boards of dogs going into commas, seizure or even death.

I've read even Vets who have over dosed dogs, so I would be very careful with ivomec. The best thing I do was probably go to http://books.google.com and open vet book after vet book and when you can get 3 to 4 vets recommending the same dosage your pretty safe. Just don't confuse oral dosage with injections, because the dosage is very differnt. 
You can even see humans who get injections of B12 versus taking it orally, the dosage is completely differnt. The other mistake I believe people are making is referring to numbers like 0.4 of the syringe, not indicating that a syringe can be 10ml, 5ml, 3ml or 1ml or anything in between.


----------



## ptoot

On a totally different tangent.....have you tried non-medicinal methods for treating the mange?I personally had very good success with Selsun Blue shampoo(from wal mart). I also just heard last night on a radio program with Dr. Marty Goldstein that 80-90% of animals that he has treated with Selsun(its a prescription version available from most pharmacies) has gotten rid of the mange.Just an idea to throw out there


----------



## jboboxer

ptoot said:


> On a totally different tangent.....have you tried non-medicinal methods for treating the mange?I personally had very good success with Selsun Blue shampoo(from wal mart). I also just heard last night on a radio program with Dr. Marty Goldstein that 80-90% of animals that he has treated with Selsun(its a prescription version available from most pharmacies) has gotten rid of the mange.Just an idea to throw out there


Selsun comes over the counter at 1% concentration and requires a prescription if it's the 2.5% concentration if I'm not mistaken. I'm a little bit confused if you used the over the counter or prescription version of selsun blue?

I've tried so many natural things and sulphur does seem to be an ingredient that works amazing. Neem oil does not have the effect or results that people I've seen have been claiming. Nu-stock with is loaded in sulpur works great, sulfur pills have been working great and I see selsun has sulfur as one of it's ingredients, so seems like it might be something to try and see how it works.

I appreciate the suggestion and I'll give it a try as well to see how things work out with it.


----------



## ptoot

You are right I personally used the selsum blue and it worked well for me.The other selsun I mentioned is a prescription because of the higher percentage.
The one from wal mart also has ketazole(sp?) which is a great helps as well.I found this info in a husky breeder site.My husky had lost approx 80% of her fur...now its re grown in about 3 months


----------



## rockingurl27

Hi there. 
I'm currently facing a similiar problem. 
I have an 11 month old shih tzu who's been recently diagnosed with dermodex mange. 
there is a huge bald spot on his neck due to the constant scratching. 
my vet has said to use ivomec as a medication to help stop the dermodex. 
however, he did say that ivomec was not approved by the FDA and has many side effects such as diarrhoea and even death (he says that's rare, though)
i've been giving him ivomec for the past 2 days now, and he seems to be very weak, mostly interested in sleeping. no stamina to play, which is not normal for him.
i'm just wonderin whether ivomec is suitable for a small dog such as mine? 
and if i were to shave my puppy bald, would this help?


----------



## dleggs15

here is a product that I found that has worked wonders on the barn i board my horse at. Their barn dog has had mange for 6 months and nothing has gotten rid of it or barely helped! I found this stuff and after a month of using it daily the dog i cleared up. I bought it for my horse with an issue I had with a fungus that I have been dealing with since Aug and ntohing i used worked or the vet used bought this stuff and its starting to clear up after 2 weeks! the website explains a lot and shows success stories/pics. Its all natural as well! 

www.vetericyn.com 

here is the link to the case study with the dog with mange
http://www.vetericyn.com/downloads/cstudies/Vetericyn_Case_Studies_Dog.pdf


----------



## rockingurl27

someone just recently told me that bathing my puppy with "borax" works to get rid of mites. 
is this true? any side effects?


----------



## jboboxer

rockingurl27 said:


> someone just recently told me that bathing my puppy with "borax" works to get rid of mites.
> is this true? any side effects?


There's so many types of baths to give dogs from neem oil based, tea oil based, sulfur based...etc and I've seen borax and hydrogen peroxide mixes that people swear by, but I have not tried that yet to be honest. It's the only thing I haven't tried and I read so many people go on and on about borax mixes.

I've tried the selsun blue for a week now or almost two weeks and it does seem to help a lot. I know sulfur/sulfate are known to kill mites and selsun blue does have sulfate was one of it's ingredients. My dog used to have flakes everywhere and it seems giving her a bath twice a week with selsun blue the dander flakes have disappeared completely. I read that selsun blue has php that's more similar to dogs, so even if your dog doesn't have mange, you can actually use selsun blue all the time.

I'd have to say anything sulfur based seems to help the most. The sulfur or MSM pills made her skin turn back to normal compared to being red/pinkish. nu-stock (loaded in sulfur) did wonders and hair seemed to grow back and I'm actually the happiest using selsun blue compared to all the other shampoo designed for mange.

Neem oil in my opinion is over hyped for working on manage. I've tried the neem extract capsules, neem oil extract pure, mixe with other oil, in my own shampoo and even neem oil shampoo already made and I couldn't tell a big difference at all. If it does anything, it has to be minimal at least in my experience.


----------



## jboboxer

Update:
I took my puppy into another vet that told me that the 200-600 mcg/kg is exactly what should be used and that the higher dosage is only what they give as the lower dosage doesn't have much effect.

You basically take the dogs weight, divide it by 2.2 to get the weight in kilograms, then just multiple it by .06 to use 600 mcg.

So a 30 pound dog would require .81cc daily of the 1% solution.

I showed the vet the ivomec that I ordered from amazon and he said to continue using that one. It cost 30 dollars and it's called Ivermectin 1% injection for Cattle & Swine, 50 ml. Which I give her orally

Skin scrapping shows most are dead right now


----------



## Bayou Boxers

trust me, i have experience with this
i cc a day for 3 months, orally, unless they are 80 lbs or more then 1.2 
it always works fine ,works every time
safe, no side effects
call me if u want to 318-614-6577
George


----------



## Mr. V

.......................


----------



## mshill90

My pitbull had has Demodectic mange for over a year, and I got tired of taking him to the vets because it was costly, and didn't help him. 

I treated him on my own, and he's been great since.

I give him 1 injectible shot (not oral) of Ivermectin a week, at 1/10 cc per 10 lbs.

He also gets a 3 part bath. 

Part 1- Sulfoxydex shampoo bath (you can buy it online- cheaper than vet cost)

Part 2- Tea Tree Oil shampoo (for the natural flea preventative agents)

Part 3- Borax/Peroxide Bath (The borax kills the mites, and the peroxide acts as a catalyst to open up the pores in his skin.

He's been mange free for about 2 months now, which is the longest he's gone. He does get this 3 part bath once a month just to keep it away for sure.


----------



## jboboxer

I went with the 600, which my 41 pound dog came out to 1.1cc daily. Did two skin scrapping and no mites after about a month or so.


----------



## Lnthompsonr

We have taken in a 7 month old boxer puppy who has mange from a friend who can't take care of him. We are looking at different treatment options for him and from what I can tell it looks like Ivermectin is the best option. I know we can purchase a bottle of this from the local feed store down the road from us and I am going to pick this up from them tomorrow once they open. We are just trying to figure out how much to give him, as we don't want to overdose him. Since I can't get him into our regular Vet for a week since she is full and by the looks of this poor dog he needs treatment ASAP I want to start him on something quickly. He weighs approx 45 pounds. Any help would be appreciated if anyone can help! Please email me at lnthompson at cox dot com if you can help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rachael90

Can someone please clarify the mcg/kg dosage? My vet prescribed 1 ml of ivermectin 1% solution, so what is the conversion amt to mcg/kg. My dog is 13 lbs. According to above my vet is way overdosing my dog?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doggle

Warning: Ivermectin is very dangerous for a few particular dog breeds. 

Also, it can make your dog sick if the amount isn't right. My first dog had a mange problem that wasn't going away with the regular monthly (every four weeks) injection. My vet said it would be fine to bring her in for the shot weekly, as the dose was not overly high. Within a few weeks the dog was very sick from weekly ivermectin injections. I won't do it again. The solution that I figured out on my own was to use both the once-every-four-weeks ivermectin injection AND ALSO a once-every-four-weeks FRONTLINE application. I don't know why the Frontline does its part to keep the mange away, but once this combo was established- no more mange at all. For about eight years now. If I try to drop either the once-every-four-weeks ivermectin injection or the once-every-four-weeks Frontline application, mange will return. (There is a lot of it locally.) But as I said, with this combo, we have not had a speck of mange for the past 8 years. BTW, weekly ivermectin injections DID NOT make the mange go away on my dog. It only made her very sick (very lethargic, unhappy, and sickly). And she is not one of the breeds sensitive to ivermectin.

For the once-every-four-weeks ivermectin injection, my vet uses:

BAYMEC BRAND made by Bayer (It doesn't sting the dog painfully internally on injection like some other brands do)

1 ml of Baymec contains 10mg of Ivermectin

My vet uses 1 cc of Baymec per 17 kg of body weight. For example, for a 20kg dog use 20/17 = 1.2 cc

Personally, I will never give the injection myself. I'm not a doctor. I heard (don't know if it's true) that if you accidently get a little bubble of air in the syringe, the dog (or person) can die in moments. I'm not going there.

HTH


----------



## Rachael90

Just got back from emergency vet bc dog was walking around drunk like and sure enough vet said he overdosed on the ivermectin. Said he doesn't understand why vet would give 1 ml daily to my dog...high for even mites. I'm lucky his ammonia and blood sugar were normal levels but there goes another $200 out the door. I'll be trying revolution next. My advise is stay away from ivermectin in the high doses....my dog isn't a breed susceptible to it either. And even though the level shouldnt have been toxic to my dog he reacted that way.


----------



## anankae

I know this is an old thread but I was a bit perturbed when I ran across it.

Ivermectin dosage is measured in micrograms, not milligrams. For heartworm, for a 60 to 80 lb dog, the dosage is around 500mcg per month. If my source is correct, 1 ml of the 1% injectible ivermectin contains about 10mg of ivermectin, so .1cc contains 1mg of ivermectin. 1mg is equal to 1000 mcg so if you're giving .1cc of the 1% orally, you're giving around 20 times the recommended dose. If you're giving this daily, multiply accordingly.

Now injectible dose is different from the oral, I don't know how much to inject when treating for mange.

There is a place that sells pre-diluted ivermectin for heartworm treatment, they sell 60ml bottles of .05% ivermectin for 25 bucks. Google JR Enterprises or heartwormprevention.com I think. If you want to dilute your own, ivermectin is not water soluble, diluting it with propylene glycol is recommended.

Just be very careful when administering ivermectin off-prescription. My vet (who knows I give ivermectin to my dogs off-prescription) just told me that ivermectin is contraindicated with spinosad, which is what is in Comfortis and Trifexis. (Not that I'd be buying Comfortis anytime soon, that stuff costs an arm and a leg ....)


----------



## sandgrubber

For pure water at standard temperature and pressure, 1 mg = 1 ml so the conversion is straight forward. Though that is only for pure water; technically anything else will differ, but for a 1% solution, as in ivomectin, you can just call it water.
A milliliter (ml) is the same as a cubic centimeter (cc). 1 mcg =.001 mg. It gets confusing when you're talking about mcg of active ingredient in a 1% solution. Usually that will mean 1% by weight, in which case 1 mcg active ingredient = 0.1 cc or 0.1 ml. Please someone correct me if I got this wrong.

p.s. just read anankae's statement that ivomectin is diluted with propylene glycol, not water. Propylene glycol is 4% more dense than water. That is, it is 1.04 g/cm³ instead of 1 g/cc. So the error introduced by assuming it is water won't be enough that you can measure it with home-use instruments such as disposable syringes.

It's a shame no one has figured out off-script spinosad. You can buy spinosad as an agricultural pest control (organic, no less) pretty cheaply (Amazon, Lowes, Home Depot), but who knows what the fillers they use will do to your dog.


----------

